# LIPO batteries



## shadoweye (May 4, 2008)

Which is better maxamps or venom or any other brand im looking for 3s lipos.
thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess it would come down to personal preference. There really aren't any "bad" brands out there or one that is better than the other. Even the no name LiPo packs from China hold up pretty well from what I've heard.

I can say I bought a small Venom 3S for my 1/18th scale truck back in late 2007 and it still works perfectly today.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I tried some of Venom's stuff a few years ago (motors and nimh batts)and was not impressed, but they could have changed things since then. I do know MaxAmps makes good stuff and their customer service is great. I have not used Venom's lipos so I will not comment on them.*


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Venom seems to be hit and miss with a lot of people. Personally, I've never had any problems with their stuff. Their customer service is excellent, too. I bought the Pro Charger late last year and the AC power source quit working on me. I called them about it and they sent a replacement for free. I didn't even have to send them proof of purchase or anything.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I have had excellent experience with Venom customer service but needed to have that experience because some Venom batteries I bought were junk. They sent me new replacements which were still junk, but being new, I was able to return them to the place of purchase for a refund.

I'd rather get good stuff to begin with and not have to deal with customer service, so I won't buy any more Venom products.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Same here. I have Venom NiMh's and they seem to have lost their punch and are just about 1 year old. My LiPos are not Venoms. I will be staying away from them too.


----------



## Moogumby (May 4, 2009)

I have a Venom pro charger. Everyone at my LHS says its a great charger. but right now i can say thier instructions stink. 

Other than that i havent had any other issues as of late ... so cross my fingers


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

I use Zippy lipos. I dont do the Venom thing because what i got in a "starter kit" was useless. plus zippy has 2s 4000 hardcase for about $30


----------



## shadoweye (May 4, 2008)

rustytraxx said:


> I use Zippy lipos. I dont do the Venom thing because what i got in a "starter kit" was useless. plus zippy has 2s 4000 hardcase for about $30


how long have you had yours and do they have a good 3s lipo?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Ive had my 2s for about 4 months...no prob! I have 3s on order now


----------



## shadoweye (May 4, 2008)

could you please tell me what you think of the 3s. thank you


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

I will let you know when I get them.....The only disadvantage is the biggest is 5000 in the 3s


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

shadoweye said:


> could you please tell me what you think of the 3s. thank you


Seems to be a great battery for the price 45min runtime in my all alum flm rustler or my slash. I would reccomend them to someone who does not have alot of money to spend on lipos.Also the accucell-6 charger that is from the same place works really well. It has a built in balancer.You cant beat lipo and charger for under $100


----------



## 929rog (Apr 9, 2009)

I have 4 2s Zippys that are about 2 months old and they have been excellent.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Do you have a web site so I can look into these Zippy's everyone is talking about ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete Vitale (Jun 1, 2004)

Try this

http://hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=8357&Product_Name=ZIPPY_Flightmax_4000mAh_2S1P_25C_Car_Lipoly


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. What type of balancer would you suggest for these zippy batteries ?


----------



## Pete Vitale (Jun 1, 2004)

These came with a deans cable and JST-XH 2S balance plug. I balance it with my IMAX B6 charger using the built in balance port.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

OH ! However, I have an Ice charger so I guess your reply won't help me. 
Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

i used zippy flight max batteries have no complaints I use them in 1/18 car and 1/8 cars.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

If I have a JST-XH balance plug what type of balancer will accept this ?


----------



## taikei (Dec 10, 2009)

Which is better Zippy or Battman? They seemed to be same products.


----------



## Pete Vitale (Jun 1, 2004)

They look the same to me. I guess you can make your decision on shrink wrap color!


----------



## sarah ling (Dec 21, 2009)

I have one battman 3300mAh 3s 30C lipo pack from okhobby. It works just very well.


----------



## taikei (Dec 10, 2009)

sarah ling said:


> I have one battman 3300mAh 3s 30C lipo pack from okhobby. It works just very well.


I just ordered 5 packs 11.1v 2200mah 25C Buffalo. They offer me extra packs as gift
http://okhobby.hk/product.php?id_product=909


----------



## OKHOBBY.HK (Dec 18, 2009)

Dear All,

Attention please!

Thank you for your comments about okhobby products.

OKHOBBY.HK New Year Special Off will end on 10th, Jan.
If you want to buy batteries with the least money, please hurry up.
At present if you buy five pcs of battery, you could get one for free.

Wish you a nice day !

Regards,
OKHOBBY TEAM


----------

